# Took the day off......sort of...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 17, 2017)

Since I have been trying to make some leather sheaths, I decided to make me some tools. Here is my first...a Head Knife or Round Knife as some call them (according to the big Net) I saw some fellas using them on their leather, so I thought I would too, but I priced them and figured why not make my own? So I did...4 -3/4" wide with 2- 3/4" deep....and 4 - 3/4" OAL. Use Tulipwood for the handle and a piece of nickel plated (took the plate off) tapered tubing from an old trumpet. I have been studying on the sharpening and I guess I will have to break down a get a good set of stones. Going to make my own strop from some leather here. I used a piece of cross cut saw for the blade, that is why you see some of the pitting....the tang goes 3/4 way into the knife handle I cut the slot with the hacksaw and filled it in with CA and saw dust....strong as a rock.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice! I like the putting, adds character to it. Tulipwood seems like a great choice as hard as it is, very well done!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 12, 2017)

I have been using this round knife to cut my leather with, let me tell ya if you have never used one you are missing out on a cool experience.


----------

